# G Major Triads Exercise



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Another view on playing triads. Let me know your feedback!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

It's so refreshing to take this approach to triads and including the practical side. I remember learning my triads when I was 17 or so, and (excuse my French), but holy fuck was it boring as hell to just go up and down the diatonic progression with each voicing endlessly. I'm currently relearning my triads in a different way and mental space obviously with age. This kind of lesson takes the "wood" out of the "shed" and makes it a lot more fun and useful. Not to mention that much more musical. Especially when you combine the diatonic progression melodically with the scales (Major, Minor, and Pentatonic) in each ensuing position.

Thanks for the great idea on applying this and many other concepts you indulge us in Robert. You're a great instructor indeed!


----------

